# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Sổ tay photoshop-hơn 500 thủ thuật

## showhand79

[HIDE]http://go8x.com/ebook/TINHOC/SoTayPhotoshop2007.chm [/HIDE]

*Ấn thanks để tôn trọng người viết bài*

----------


## tuanankpn

không biết có anh minh họa không anh ơi

em cũng đã dow một cái ở chỗ softvnn nói là có 500 bài mà thực ra chỉ có khoảng 50 bài thôi

----------


## hoahongden

Cái này ko bít có hình ảnh gì hem ta...

----------


## mrti

Tớ thích photoshop lắm nhưng chẳng bít dow ở đâu đi mua người dân ở đây còn kêu koh bít cơ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Các Bạn chỉ giúp tớ nhé Cảm ơn trước ạh

----------


## stevey

Tưởng cái gì quan trọng ! viết bài thì khi nào có bài hay thì viết chứ ! Mới đăng ký làm thành viên mà đòi viết bài ! Ai mà chuẩn bị cho kịp , khi có bài thì không cần nói thì ta cũng phải chia sẽ cho mọi người chứ khư khư giữ làm gì ! Từ nay trở đi ta không cần vào trang nầy nữa ! 
*Adieux !*

----------


## hoang_kisirong

Chào các bạn.Cho mình hỏi chút nha.Mình muồn làm một file ghost nhận hết driver cho tất cả các máy nhưng không được.Mình đọc nhiều tì liệu rồi.Mình cung đã làm nhiều cách nhưng mà không được.Như mình làm ở máy P3 rồi làm cả cách giải nén file driver.cab rồi chạy nó điền đầy đủ thông tin như hướng dẫn mà nó vẫn không nhận hết.Vậy Bác nào có bí quyết chỉ giúp mình với được không.Thank

----------


## jpsakura98

mình muốn tìm nhiều tài liệu về photoshop.mình sẻ cố gắng gửi thạt nhiều bài để đươc đọc qua tài liệu của bạn.dù sao củng cảm on bài viết của bạn nó sẻ giúp ích cho mình rất nhiều.

----------


## giangnguyen9199

BẠN NÀo CÓ HƯỚng DẪn CỦa Flash Fx2004 KhÔng. GiÚp MÌnh VỚi. Đang TÌm TÀi LiỆu ĐÓ MÀ ChƯa ThẤy

----------


## havong

Bó chiếu với mấy chú này. Mà Admin set quyền thế thì chỉ tổ xi pam thôi.

----------


## bqtpro2016

có ai biết về photoshop k?làm ơn chỉ cho tôi với có được?nếu được thì gửi vào mail nhé?dương [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> ơn!

----------


## chiendhv

Em cũng có down vài cái y chang vầy, nhưng mà dung lượng rất khác nhau (cả echip cũng có). Và ko biết cái nào giả nào thật!?

----------


## votantai

làm cái ảnh tặng bạn gái cũng mệt ghê!

----------


## tranhuytn668

bản đó hướng dẫn dùng ban PS may vậy hả bạn?

----------


## Mantran

tôi cũng đang tìm hiểu về photoshop nhưng có nhất thiết phải có đủ 5 bài mới được thấy link không?

----------


## chongthamhp

*mới tham gia*




> **** hidden content ****
> 
> *Ấn thanks để tôn trọng người viết bài*


tôi mới tham gia thành viên nên chưa đủ 5 bài nên ko xem được, mà không tạm ứng được sao:1eye

----------


## dangvanthao

*ac*

ặc ặc.Mới là thành viên mà đã bị giới hạn như vậy rồi

----------


## changmin629x

đang download để xem...xem xong mới ý kiến được!!!!

----------


## doremon29

*Hix hix hix link die!! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG](
*

----------


## Tidus86

link bị die rồi bạn ơi!!!

----------


## npd.fpt01

linh die roai`

----------


## thanhlong24

ko có hình demo hả bạn

----------


## abusayyart

trời ơi trang diễn đàn này mệt ghê, ai lại bắt thành viên của mình viết đủ 5 bài mới được download thế.

----------


## buiminhphuong

huhuhu diễn đan bắt viết 5 bài thì mới down đc

----------


## hienpq

phải pót đủ 5 bài mới được xem

----------


## thanhlong24

mình là newbie mới tham gia ->ko xem được rồi.Sory không có ý spam đâu nha

----------


## songdai90

cái shop day là update hả các bác

----------


## 513minh891

Help me ko thấy link đâu cả

----------


## baobinhtb

Có ai ko alô alô trả lời nào

----------


## hungsanphuongdong

> **** hidden content ****
> 
> *Ấn thanks để tôn trọng người viết bài*


Cám ơn vì đã share

----------


## sudo

tài liệu dùng hay quá nhỉ

----------


## hantrongtai1

*Vẫn chưa xem dc!Hix*

----------


## lrocre

Thanks nhiều nhiều nhé Jupiter, tiếp tục phát huy!!!

----------


## quynhmai1893

hix, phải có 5 bài thì nguy

----------


## ngoc_loanhn

mấy anh chị bạn cố đăng bài và trả lời là có ngay mà

----------


## duykhoa

Download lâu quá.Cảm ơn bạn nhìu về bài viết

----------


## petduy

hic chưa gì đã bắt mem viết bài , có đọc bài ban đầu thì mới có cảm xúc viết chứ keke[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## qnhan10a3

Link die bất đắc kỳ tử rồi smod ới ời, sửa lại link cho bà con nhờ tí nhỉ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## beprongviet

Mình cần sách điện tử học Photoshop gấp. Xin các bác chỉ giúp!!Thanks

----------


## chungcuhanoi

Hic vẫn chưa down được

----------


## sondongho83

Mình có bản này rồi nhưng không hiểu sao phần bài viết bẰNG TIẾNG VIỆT KHÔNG HIỆN THỊ ĐƯỢC còn phần viết bằng tiếng anh lại xem được. Bnaj nào chỉ giupos với

----------


## quocphong

Có ai nhận được bài này không sao minh nhấn theo đường link nhưng ko thấy gì. thanks:emlaugh:

----------


## wuisatang

Trời ơi chưa dow dược buồn quá!!

----------


## diemktr

Mình rất thích photoshop nhưng tìm đc ít tà liệu quá

----------


## tmvsaigonvenus

thay link dơn dau nao? cho em di

----------


## ketoanbacviet79

> thay link dơn dau nao? cho em di


Bạn phải post đủ 5 bài thì mới được download bạn à.

----------


## goalkinh

download cái đó về học bạn à

----------


## clean190914

Không có ảnh minh họa mà lại không nói rõ nữa thì bó tay thật.

----------


## lienqh

năm bài viết mới xem dc nội dung :-s thế này Spam làm nặng thêm diễn đàn chứ dc cái ji` nhở

----------


## phuongdtn

cái này có khác cái sổ tay trước ko?

----------


## clickenter

thử download về xem sao chà căg wá phải đủ 5 bài mới down dc giờ thì đủ rồi

----------


## machao112

anh ơi em mới tham gia diên đàn, thấy có tài liêu về photoshop em muôn xem qua chut đc chứ

----------


## danga

các đại ca ơi! may tinh của em không nhân car âm thanh, cac pro giup em với

----------


## fanpckt

một ,hai là xỉn dồi nầy đén 500...

----------


## hai0chin

*Phê bình*

Diễn đàn chơi khó nhau was đấy.
Đăng ký vào phải được tải bài ngay đây lại còn phải viết đủ 5 bài liền[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## dermaster

> **** hidden content ****
> 
> *Ấn thanks để tôn trọng người viết bài*


Cám ơn nhưng tớ ko mở được

----------


## incomviet

Không xem được anh ơi

----------


## vudinh

Sao ko thấy nội dung trong đó nhỉ,ít ra cũng có hình minh họa để mình xem chứ, nặng thế mà

----------


## evashopping

trời ui 500 cơ à , hay quá bạn ơi , thanks nha

----------


## ananhhoang

thank nhìu nha bạn hjz chu đủ bài để load nữa

----------


## phuonglan11

ơi trời đúng cái minh cần

----------


## Duyvn

các bạn oi doawn thế nào vậy

----------


## ananhhoang

buồn thật - có bài hay mà ko cho down

----------


## huong2211hd

Cảm ơn bác nhiều. Cái này em đang cần.Thanks![IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## minhtshop

Sao lại không down được. Mình thấy ổn mà?

----------


## tindienthoai

Chán wa' có nhiều thủ thuật muốn học mà chưa được coi!!!

----------


## nguyenvietanh123

chà, hay nhỉ, học hỏi mới đc

----------


## kulu193

ớ thích photoshop lắm nhưng chẳng bít dow ở đâu đi mua người dân ở đây còn kêu koh bít cơ  Các Bạn chỉ giúp tớ nhé Cảm ơn trước ạh

----------


## nguyenvanhoang99

hay quá, tui đang cần cái này,thank nhé.

----------


## luxuryhanoi

hay quá, đúng thứ tui đang cần, thank nhiều nhé.

----------


## thangnguyenseo

> **** hidden content ****
> 
> *Ấn thanks để tôn trọng người viết bài*


hi. ko down đc

----------


## hangngand

cám ơn bạn đã chia sẻ

----------


## seoben

Thank cho cai neeeeeeeee

----------


## thaonguyenxanh_9x

Link sao đây không thấy

----------


## ngoclongnb1609

chẳng hiểu gì cả sao bắt viết hoài à

----------


## maiphuong93ss

cho mình dowload free di mà

----------


## thinhhp91

diễn đàn tin học có rất nhiều chương trình hay mình rất thích

----------


## tatiomaxnhatban

mình thấy diễn đàn tin học thật là hay

----------


## pizzabon2015

lỗi rùi ông ơi không dow đc

----------


## lebichvan888

photoshop thì mình thấy rất nhiều ebook , nhưng không có ebook nào viết 1 cách chi tiết cả . Không biết quyển ebook này ra sao . Dù sao cũng thk

----------


## quangnd2

mình muốn học photoshop 10.0 nhưng không biết dowload ở đâu?mọi người giúp mình mới nha

----------


## ngtuananh1122

*photoshop*

mình muốn học photoshop phiên bản 9.0(cs2)hay 10.0(cs3)bạn nào có tài liệu j hay thì gửi cho minh mới nha

----------


## quynhhoa

*tai liệu học tập*

minh rất cần giáo trinh photoshop bạn nào co share cho minh vói nha.email la:[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------


## inoxsangtrong

hjx...mình ham shop quá...rất bổ ích..cảm ơn bạn nhé

----------


## BaoNgoc99

cám ơn nhe !.................................................

----------


## saolaikhong

bay này hoi hay

----------


## hatrang1995

phải có tận 5 bài reply mới đc xem bài viết cơ à?thanks

----------


## bebanve

em cám ơn các bác

----------


## chotoidi

ai biết photoshop chỉ cho minh với

----------


## chuvanduyhn91

mình xin cảm ơn trước nhé[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## nguyenhungcase

muốn download về thì phải làm sao vậy anh.

----------


## vthao93hp

*Gởi Admin*

Làm sao lấy được tất cả các phần mềm mà các bạn đăng lên vậy.đâu co link đâu.:bawling:

----------


## truongtuongtu

Có ai bít tạo nút khi rê chuột tới nó thay đổi ở CS3 hok??chỉ giúp với

----------


## shopnmm

hu hu, Link Dead rồi. Down không được.

----------


## huong121

mong là sắp tới sẽ có nhiều bài hay hơn nưa

----------


## huahien

cái này dùng cho phiên bản photoshop mấy vậy

----------


## hajnguyen666

cái này rất hay

----------


## nxtk2401

:bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawl  ing:cái này rất hay:lick::lick::lick::lick::lick::lick::lick::lick  :

----------


## yeubongda1102

link die rồi bà con ơi

----------


## zincos

đã post lên cho anh em cùng tham khảo mà cũng cần điều kiện thì post làm gì ...............làm như vậy là không có thiện chí 1 lòng rồi ............sr trước nếu có gì bạn không hài lòng về bình luận của mình ........bạn nên nghỉ lại đi .....vì mình thấy máy người mới tham gia diễn đàn thì làm sao mà xem được ...........ngày mới tốt lành nha ....

----------


## panda41

huhuhu...em đang cần mua 1 giáo trình cho Phóthop mà hem có bik mua ở đâu...pác nào rành có thể chỉ giúp em với....iem là new mem..[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## seo012013

ai có thể giúp mình học tốt photoshop hokr

----------


## chungcuhanoi

*Thủ thuật trong google chrome*

*Những thủ thuật hay “chinh phục” Google Chrome (Phần 1)*

(Dân trí) - Trình duyệt Chrome vừa ra mắt của Google được rất nhiều người khen ngợi nhờ tốc độ tải trang cực nhanh. Tuy nhiên, thiết kế "tối giản hoá" của Chrome khiến nhiều người bỡ ngỡ. Bài viết sau sẽ giúp bạn "thuần phục" trình duyệt này theo ý muốn.
Mặc dù vừa ra mắt nhưng Google Chrome được xem như là đối thủ nặng kí của các trình duyệt web nổi tiếng hiện nay vì độ bảo mật cũng như tốc độ lướt web vượt trội. Tuy nhiên, do là một trình duyệt mới, cộng thêm 1 giao diện cực kì “tiết kiệm” không gian, Google Chrome sẽ khiến những người mới làm quen với máy vi tính sẽ gặp không ít bở ngỡ. 

Với 5 bước đơn giản dưới đây, chúng ta có thể “chế biến” Google Chrome để nó trở nên thân thuộc và dễ sử dụng hơn.

*1. Thay đổi ngôn ngữ mặc định của Google Chrome:*

Mặc định sau khi download và cài đặt thì Google Chrome sẽ có ngôn ngữ là tiếng Việt. Tuy nhiên trong nhiều trường hợp, ngôn ngữ sau khi cài đặt sẽ là tiếng Anh. Nếu gặp trường hợp đó, bạn có thể thực hiện theo các bước sau để đưa Google Chrome về tiếng Việt:

Click vào biểu tượng tùy chỉnh ở góc phải cửa sổ trình duyệt, chọn Options. 
 
​ Cửa sổ Google Chrome Options sẽ hiện ra. Tại cửa sổ này, click vào tab Minor Tweaks, rồi tiếp tục chọn Change fonts and language settings. 

 
​ Cửa sổ Fonts and Language tiếp tục hiện ra. Tại đây, bạn chọn tab Language. 

Ở mục Google Chrome Language, click vào mũi tên và chọn Vietnamese – Tiếng Việt ở menu sổ xuống. Ở mục Spell-checker language bạn tiến hành tương tự, mục đích là để Google Chrome tiến hành kiểm tra chính tả mỗi khi sử dụng trình duyệt để gõ tiếng Việt.

 
​ - Cuối cùng, click OK và khởi động lại Google Chrome để thiết lập có giá trị.

----------


## toan102

*Thủ thuật trong google chrome*

*Những thủ thuật hay “chinh phục” Google Chrome (Phần 1)*

(Dân trí) - Trình duyệt Chrome vừa ra mắt của Google được rất nhiều người khen ngợi nhờ tốc độ tải trang cực nhanh. Tuy nhiên, thiết kế "tối giản hoá" của Chrome khiến nhiều người bỡ ngỡ. Bài viết sau sẽ giúp bạn "thuần phục" trình duyệt này theo ý muốn.
Mặc dù vừa ra mắt nhưng Google Chrome được xem như là đối thủ nặng kí của các trình duyệt web nổi tiếng hiện nay vì độ bảo mật cũng như tốc độ lướt web vượt trội. Tuy nhiên, do là một trình duyệt mới, cộng thêm 1 giao diện cực kì “tiết kiệm” không gian, Google Chrome sẽ khiến những người mới làm quen với máy vi tính sẽ gặp không ít bở ngỡ. 

Với 5 bước đơn giản dưới đây, chúng ta có thể “chế biến” Google Chrome để nó trở nên thân thuộc và dễ sử dụng hơn.

*1. Thay đổi ngôn ngữ mặc định của Google Chrome:*

Mặc định sau khi download và cài đặt thì Google Chrome sẽ có ngôn ngữ là tiếng Việt. Tuy nhiên trong nhiều trường hợp, ngôn ngữ sau khi cài đặt sẽ là tiếng Anh. Nếu gặp trường hợp đó, bạn có thể thực hiện theo các bước sau để đưa Google Chrome về tiếng Việt:

Click vào biểu tượng tùy chỉnh ở góc phải cửa sổ trình duyệt, chọn Options. 
 

​ Cửa sổ Google Chrome Options sẽ hiện ra. Tại cửa sổ này, click vào tab Minor Tweaks, rồi tiếp tục chọn Change fonts and language settings. 

 

​ Cửa sổ Fonts and Language tiếp tục hiện ra. Tại đây, bạn chọn tab Language. 

Ở mục Google Chrome Language, click vào mũi tên và chọn Vietnamese – Tiếng Việt ở menu sổ xuống. Ở mục Spell-checker language bạn tiến hành tương tự, mục đích là để Google Chrome tiến hành kiểm tra chính tả mỗi khi sử dụng trình duyệt để gõ tiếng Việt.

 
​  - Cuối cùng, click OK và khởi động lại Google Chrome để thiết lập có giá trị.

----------


## quangnd2

đẹp quá ,có cái tools nào để sửa mấy cái này ko vậy

----------


## thanhtruc02

có ảnh đi kèm thể thực tập lun ko?

----------


## sanxuattudien

Cái này ko bít có hình ảnh gì hem ta...

----------


## thanhtrung

*Me thích thích sách về Photoshop*

Ko biết viết bài gì bây giờ để có được 500 thủ thuật về shop nhi!

----------


## linhti0209

Ko biết viết bài gì để lấy 500 thủ thuật photoshop nhi!

----------


## goalkinh

> Tớ thích photoshop lắm nhưng chẳng bít dow ở đâu đi mua người dân ở đây còn kêu koh bít cơ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Các Bạn chỉ giúp tớ nhé Cảm ơn trước ạh


em xin phép trả lời bài này để thấy link down bài viết

----------


## phatthu

cái này xài cho tất cả các CS ah bác?

----------


## ngocquangyb

mình cảm ơn bạn nhìu lắm

----------


## cameraquansat

mấy ebook này rất có ích cho mấy người chưa bik j về PTS

----------


## kyniemhoctro

hay quá nhỉ

----------


## vupro09

post cho máy cái ảnh đi máy bác ơi
click click click

----------


## toihoitoi

*hx*




> Tưởng cái gì quan trọng ! viết bài thì khi nào có bài hay thì viết chứ ! Mới đăng ký làm thành viên mà đòi viết bài ! Ai mà chuẩn bị cho kịp , khi có bài thì không cần nói thì ta cũng phải chia sẽ cho mọi người chứ khư khư giữ làm gì ! Từ nay trở đi ta không cần vào trang nầy nữa ! 
> *Adieux !*


bạn này nói đúng thiệt sao lại kì quặc như vậy chứ có nhất thiết phải viết 5 bài mới dc ko.hx nản:realmad:

----------


## lephiet

Link die rồi

----------


## Lenguyen1508

Có ai thành thạo photoshop thì viết bài hướng dẫn anh em đi. Tớ khoái cái này lắm! tớ có phần mềm mỗi tội không biết dùng. Nhìn thấy nhiều công cụ quá hoa cả mắt!

----------


## pesttykl

5 bài viết cơ á

----------


## BMG

thế này là tiếp tay cho spamer rồi

----------


## manquang29

tui ghét nhất là chỉ down thôi mà phải viết bài đủ mới được down,

----------


## Boom

cảm ơn bạn nhé

----------


## Vibe89

thank's bạn nhé

----------


## inhongdang

phải viết đủ 5 bài à, chắc phải spam rùi

----------


## seovg

hay quá, thanks nhiều ạ

----------


## hiennhan12

hay lắm, thanks

----------


## thangnguyenseo

​Nếu bạn nào muốn phá mật khẩu khẩu chương trình *Hide Folder XP* thì mình sẽ giúp các bạn. Nhưng với cách này các bạn chỉ có thể vào được các thư mục đã bị ẩn và biết đường dẫn của chúng thôi chứ mật khẩu thì tui… chịu.
Đầu tiên, vào thư mục *Windows*, *system 32*, tìm file *hfsys.sys* và xóa nó đi. Tiếp đó, vào *Start*, run, gõ *regedit*. Tìm đến khóa *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\H  FSYS* và xóa* HFSYS* đi, trước khi xóa bạn xem mục *Parameters*, trong đó chứa toàn bộ đường dẫn các thư mục được giấu.
Bây giờ thì các bạn có thể thoải mái truy nhập các thư mục này vì chúng không còn ẩn nữa.
Chúc thành công!

----------


## aaronmax

​Nếu bạn nào muốn phá mật khẩu khẩu chương trình *Hide Folder XP* thì mình sẽ giúp các bạn. Nhưng với cách này các bạn chỉ có thể vào được các thư mục đã bị ẩn và biết đường dẫn của chúng thôi chứ mật khẩu thì tui… chịu.
Đầu tiên, vào thư mục *Windows*, *system 32*, tìm file *hfsys.sys* và xóa nó đi. Tiếp đó, vào *Start*, run, gõ *regedit*. Tìm đến khóa *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\H  FSYS* và xóa* HFSYS* đi, trước khi xóa bạn xem mục *Parameters*, trong đó chứa toàn bộ đường dẫn các thư mục được giấu.
Bây giờ thì các bạn có thể thoải mái truy nhập các thư mục này vì chúng không còn ẩn nữa.
Chúc thành công!


:lick::shifty::a::innocent:

----------


## vietkanpy

*thư mục*

:wub::whistling::emlaugh:hay quá.quá hay jjjjjjjjjjjjj

----------


## GemMylove

có cho mới có nhận. Cho càng nhiều nhận càng nhiều

----------


## manhhung2206

hay ah con nhieu ko ban

----------


## thangtnpt0021

link die rồi
up lại đi

----------


## phimlen1

Tải xuống chổ nào vậy bạn? Thanks!

----------


## kimdung01

phải viết 5 bài à/

----------


## minhdo1213

những thủ thuật nay cũng hay ra phết nhỉ

----------


## vudinh

những thủ thuật hay. nhưng không bit là co sai biệt gì khi dùng với Photoshop moi ko nhỉ. tui cung chua hiểu nhiều lắm

----------


## hungneu

Không biết cuốn này có dễ học không nhỉ??? Mình chưa bít gì cả:book:#-o

----------


## huycon009

thanks bạn nhìu

----------


## myphamchatluong

thật khó chịu khi mình chưa nhận được gì mà phải cảm ơn dẫu biết rằng đó là phép lịch sự tối thiểu

----------


## tranankhanh1991

photoshop học ở đâu là có chất lượng nhỉ!

----------


## muabuon

Xem lại Link giùm nhé Ju yêu dấu

----------


## Mrthieugia

cam on nhieu

----------


## kenhanhnong

cam on rat nhieu

----------


## niemdamme23

Bác nào có các phần mềm ứng dụng trong PTS kô, share anh em với.

----------


## dongoclinh

mình đang cần học gấp một lớp photoshop. ban neo giúp mình zoi

----------


## khanhhoangsg

chú duongdong phải học về photoshop căn bản đi, rồi bí chổ nào hỏi mới biết ngỏ chi chứ ko thể nào hướng dẫn từ đầu tới cuối được,có thể tham khảo trang dohoavn.net

----------


## matngocads2015

Đang chưa xem dc .Nhưng cũng thanks .

----------


## seoben

cái này hay đấy.
Tôi đang muốn tải lại mà hơi phức tạp

----------


## thaonguyen0494

Dù sao cũng cảm ơn rất nhiều!!!!!!!!!

----------


## daothuhuyen93

bây giờ cho tôi down nhé
thanks

----------


## thanducha

các Pro ơi! help me!
máy mình đang bị Microsoft cảnh báo  The product key found on this computer is not valid for use in your region. xin các Pro chỉ giáo giùm có cách nào để khắc phục mà không phải cài lại Win không? rất mong nhận được những cao kiến từ diễn đàn.

----------


## haudinhads

trời ơi. phải post 5 bài mới thấy cơ à

----------


## banthe247

link die rồi mấy cu ơi

----------


## thambt029

*Crack Win-XP*




> các Pro ơi! help me!
> máy mình đang bị Microsoft cảnh báo  The product key found on this computer is not valid for use in your region. xin các Pro chỉ giáo giùm có cách nào để khắc phục mà không phải cài lại Win không? rất mong nhận được những cao kiến từ diễn đàn.


**************************************************  ****************************
Bạn tải Crack có tên "*Wocarson windows genuine Advantage validation v1.9.40.0*"về cài vào HDH đang bị khóa đó tức khắc sẽ hết, ngoài ra bạn có thể cập nhật từ Microsoft như Win có bản quyền.
*Download :*
http://www.9down.com/Windows-Genuine...CKED-v2-83022/

----------


## nguyenbinhtai123

cảm ơn vì đã làm ra sản phẩ này

----------


## tamdeptrai

hôi nack đã có LIVIA

----------


## ducquan1008

Mình đang tìm cái này,cám ơn bạn nhìu lắm [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## thanhcanh

Ông "Jupiter" ạ tôi dám chắc ông cũng sưu tập E-book này ở đâu đó mà thôi, cho nên hay chia sẻ theo kiểu "vô tư" đi, làm gì mà phải điều kiện như thế. Quá chán!:realmad:*Jupiter*  
Super Moderator

----------


## thanhvan

Link Sổ tay Photoshop2007 nè:
http://www.vuait.com/ebooks/SoTayPhotoshop2007.rar

Pass giai nen:
www.beehost.vn

----------


## canhosaigon

*hiii mình thích rồi*




> **** hidden content ****
> 
> *Ấn thanks để tôn trọng người viết bài*


 cam on nhieu nhe hiiiiii

----------


## haudinhads

*hiii mình thích rồi*




> **** hidden content ****
> 
> *Ấn thanks để tôn trọng người viết bài*


hiiiiiiii cam on nhieu cac ban nhe minh khoay lam na

----------


## galuoi92

cãm ơn nhiều các bạn nhé

----------


## toannechan

sao không thấy được đường link vậy ?

----------


## buivanquang.ltv

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d::d

----------


## dangnh123

moi dang ky ma doi viet 5 bai ah ? bon dien !!!!!!!!!! khong them vao dien dan nua ! day la lan dau va lan cuoi ! viet biet !

----------


## nguyenbahoang1

:d:d:d:d:d

----------


## bedaukute

Thế này thì phải tích cực spam mới có thể xem được sao????
Bất công

----------


## khaseven

rất cám ơn các bạn! cần học nhiều!

----------


## seovg

phải viết 5 bải mới thấy được nội dung ẩn
Bạn đã đăng 2 bài liên tục có cùng nội dung. Vui lòng đợi sau 3 phút nữa để thử lại
viết đại để đủ 5 bài.còn đòi 30 ký tự nữa
Bạn đã đăng 2 bài liên tục có cùng nội dung. Vui lòng đợi sau 3 phút nữa để thử lại
viết đại để đủ 5 bài.còn đòi 30 ký tự nữa

----------


## mrkhanh789

hay lắm, thank bạn nhiều nha!
ngoài ra còn có các ebook thủ thuật photoshop 2008, 2009 bạn post lên cho anh em thưởng thức nha

----------


## phamthaovnn

Pác Jupiter Giỏi thiệt viết một bài kêu gọi đc hơn 200 trả lời. Bái phục bái phụk

----------


## thaymatkinhiphone6s

tài liệu rất hay, em đang cần tài liệu này. 
cảm ơn anh!
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
tài liệu rất hay, em đang cần tài liệu này.
Cảm ơn anh!

----------


## ngocdona

khó đễ làm photo shop quá hĩ hix

----------


## truong coi

bắt viết 5 bài mới xem được chán

----------


## longland

Có cuốn Sổ tay Photoshop 2009 mới ra cũng hay không kém cuốn này. Dù sao vẫn thanks bạn. hjhj
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
Có cuốn Sổ tay Photoshop 2009 mới ra cũng hay không kém. Dù sao vẫn thanks bạn nhiều nhiều>>

----------


## anhtran

Vừa rồi có cuốn Sổ tay Photoshop 2009 mới ra cũng hay không kém. Dù sao vẫn thanks bạn nhìu nhìu!!!

----------


## chuyenxemay

rất hay cảm ơn bạn nhé. Cố gắng post thêm nhiều nữa nhé
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
rất hay cám ơn cậu nhé. Post thêm nhiều bài chất lượng nữa nhé

----------


## tranbaokieu

sao ko thay j noi la so tay ma ko thay j vay

----------


## changmin629x

học hỏi thêm một ít về photohop

----------


## icanfly

em có nhiều ebook về pts lắm, bác nào cần em share cho.

----------


## bomhao

Bác jolly1267 có đồ độc về PTSH thì post lên cho anh em đi.Em cũng đang rất cần!Hoặc bác có thể gửi cho em [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> thank bác trước nha!

----------


## xuanquy.dkt

Mình sắp đủ rồi nè
cố lên nhé :a:

----------


## matngoc2015

> **** hidden content ****
> 
> *Ấn thanks để tôn trọng người viết bài*


 Sao không download được thế này:lick:

----------


## nguyenbinhtai123

đang tìm tài liệu pts bây h thì tìm đúng thứ rồi cám ơn nhìu nha :X

----------


## kanhtran

link die rùi fix dùm đi chủ topic ơi đang cần nè [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG](

----------


## hoabaybay

Co thay cho nao down dau ! Admin xem lai va xoa comand nay di !

----------


## vongocbao

Các bạn down tại đây nhá

----------


## citybuilder1102

hay wa' [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] co' ban? pho to shop 9.0 ko? cho tui xin voi :U

----------


## thanhlong243

> hay wa' [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] co' ban? pho to shop 9.0 ko? cho tui xin voi :U


đây là bản cài photoshop 9.0
*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yjwmqzjtxon

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nmmchkkqn0q*hướng dân:
http://www.mediafire.com/?2fjwgditnyz

thân

----------


## giaitriso

Có ai có sổ tay Photoshop CS4 không cho em xin với

----------


## thoinay

> Có ai có sổ tay Photoshop CS4 không cho em xin với


bạn vào đây xem nha:
http://www.vietphotoshop.com/photoshop-cs

cs4 ít ebook lắm, mình thấy toàn là dvd hướng dẫn thôi, các bản photoshop cs đều giống nhau mà

----------


## hc_066

sổ tay Photoshop CS4 của bạn *đây*, bạn tham khảo nhé

----------


## buicuong139

Bạn nên có ảnh đẻ anh em nhận biết xem mình đã có chưa. Xin cám ơn

----------


## nguyenthoa

*Ai dà, chưa thể download được vì chưa đủ 5 bài viết, rõ chán! Có tí tài liệu copy từ nơi khác thì chia sẻ cho anh em, lại còn bắt phải spam đủ 5 bài nữa, vớ vẩn thật. Có bài nào hay thì mới trả lời hay post chứ, chẳng lẽ bắt thành viên phải spam à. Ghé thăm chỗ khác còn hơn, diễn đàn này vớ vẩn, tầm thường quá!*

----------


## seodinhphong

> *Ai dà, chưa thể download được vì chưa đủ 5 bài viết, rõ chán! Có tí tài liệu copy từ nơi khác thì chia sẻ cho anh em, lại còn bắt phải spam đủ 5 bài nữa, vớ vẩn thật. Có bài nào hay thì mới trả lời hay post chứ, chẳng lẽ bắt thành viên phải spam à. Ghé thăm chỗ khác còn hơn, diễn đàn này vớ vẩn, tầm thường quá!*


xin lối bạn trước nhé cai gì cung phải có quy tắc mới lâu dài được bạn ạ.nếu không mối người mối ý thì sé thành cá gì đây....?vì vậy bạn thông cảm cho nhé chúc bạn vui và có thêm kiến thức nhé

----------


## huongabc1

Hay hay cái này mình đang cần. Còn nữa thì post lên cho anh em nha [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## khaseven

Oái tưởng cái zề. Toàn bằng tiếng anh thui ai hiểu làm sao được cơ chứ. Ngồi dịch thì mất cả ngày ah hợ hợ

----------


## tuboi

> sổ tay Photoshop CS4 của bạn *đây*, bạn tham khảo nhé


*
Bạn nên test kỹ trước khi post bài chứ, cái link của bạn là bản Photoshop Potable (chương trình Photoshop ko cài đặt) chứ đâu phải là ebook sổ tay gì hết.*





> xin lối bạn trước nhé cai gì cung phải có quy tắc mới lâu dài được bạn ạ.nếu không mối người mối ý thì sé thành cá gì đây....?vì vậy bạn thông cảm cho nhé chúc bạn vui và có thêm kiến thức nhé


*Mình thấy chỉ riêng bài này mới có cái quy tắc đó, chả ở đâu có cả. Mặt khác, việc đưa ra quy tắc này chẳng có bất cứ tác dụng gì, một là nó sẽ làm tăng lượng bài spam để có thể download được, hai là nó hạn chế số người được chia sẻ, trong khi thực tế là tác giả bài viết cũng chỉ copy nó từ nơi khác chứ chẳng phải của chính mình (và muốn chia sẻ, dĩ nhiên, nhưng lại hạn chế chia sẻ). Hiện nay cái thread này nó dài tới 20 trang và có tới 200 bài trả lời đấy, nhưng có được mấy bài mang nội dung hữu ích đây. Nghĩ thử coi!
*

----------


## jpsakura98

khó quá.Còn không được đọc.Phải đủ 5 bài.HiHi

----------


## toihoitoi

Thanks for share bro !!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## honglinh

*còn gì nữa không bạn?*

Mình muốn tải về mà ít post quá thế phải làm thế nào giờ? Còn sách nào hay về đồ họa nữa hok bạn, up cho anh em lun nhé [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
Nhân tiện mời bạn ghé nhà mình chơi nè tin180.com

----------


## cameraquansat

phóthop hình như rất khó học phải không?

----------


## myhanh2365

> phóthop hình như rất khó học phải không?


Tất nhiên rồi bạn.Mình mua sách về học mà chỉ biêt có 1 chút. :d

----------


## damtuyen232

> **** hidden content ****
> 
> *Ấn thanks để tôn trọng người viết bài*


 Heheeh đê? down loat phai. bai 1 [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## seolenchoi

hi cái này mình dow nhưng link bị die rồi
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
cái này mình dow nhưng link bị die rùi

----------


## dungmxh

pót de dc don89123456789123456789

----------


## phuongnam

Nội dung ẩn (bạn cần viết đủ 5 bài, hiện tại bạn đã viết được 2 bài):
Bạn chưa được cấp quyền để xem nội dung đang ẩn này.

:-ss

----------


## seotn

> Tớ thích photoshop lắm nhưng chẳng bít dow ở đâu đi mua người dân ở đây còn kêu koh bít cơ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Các Bạn chỉ giúp tớ nhé Cảm ơn trước ạh


ban len gg search ma d0wn về ấy

----------


## gialinhacbd

*Người Hâm mộ Shop*

xin chao moi nguoi minh ten son moi gia nhap dien dan mong moi nguoi chia se và guíp đo
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
Minh là nguoi ham mo pho to shop va song bằng nghề đó mình cảm ơn bạn rất nhiều vì đã pót bài này minh rất cảm ơn !

----------


## kenshin

hay quá
down thôiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## quy263

bạn nào đưa giùm những phím tắt hay sử dụng trong photoshop cho anh em mới làm quen được biết rõ với.

----------


## gg.satthutq94

hì hì. Cảm ơn chủ đề tài nhé. mình đang tìm tài liệu về môn này

----------


## havinanetco

sao mình phải viết đủ 5 bài mới được xem, chẵng lẽ mem mới muốn tìm kiếm thông tin củng phải viết bài ư ?

----------


## beprongviet

đúng là khổ quá ta.......................................

----------


## 2edu

Cảm ơn bạn nhiều, mình cũng đam mê photoshop lắm
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
Có ai biết làm cách nảo mở file raw bằng PS 3 không ah ? Help me !

----------


## demchauau1

có j mới hèm ?>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
sao chỉ có 50 bài tường 500 bài
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
hic>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
làm ăn chán quá>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
chán .................................................

----------


## thuthuy7794

cảm on bài viết của bạn nó sẻ giúp ích cho mình rất nhiều. 
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
sao mình phải viết đủ 5 bài mới được xem
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
làm ăn chán quá>Cảm ơn bạn nhiều, mình cũng đam mê photoshop lắm
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
đúng là khổ quá ta.......................................
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
xin chao moi nguoi minh ten son moi gia nhap dien dan mong moi nguoi chia se và guíp đo

----------


## alodienlanh

Cảm ơn bạn nhiều, mình cũng đam mê photoshop lắm

----------


## tuananh22794

không biết có anh minh họa không anh ơi
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
mọi người sẽ tìm giúp bạn........................................
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
hảo luận và chia sẻ những nguồn tài nguyên hữu ích cho việc học, nghiên cứu CNTT tốt hơn
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
có ai biết về photoshop k?làm ơn chỉ cho tôi với có được?nếu được thì gửi vào mail nhé?

----------


## seoer

em cũng đã dow một cái ở chỗ softvnn nói là có 500 bài mà thực ra chỉ có khoảng 50 bài thôi
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
BẠN NÀo CÓ HƯỚng DẪn CỦa Flash Fx2004 KhÔng. GiÚp MÌnh VỚi. Đang TÌm TÀi LiỆu ĐÓ MÀ ChƯa ThẤy
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
Cái này ko bít có hình ảnh gì hem ta...

---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
ớ thích photoshop lắm nhưng chẳng bít dow ở đâu đi mua người dân ở đây còn kêu koh bít cơ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Các Bạn chỉ giúp tớ nhé Cảm ơn trước ạh

----------


## buicuong139

cảm ơn bạn nha , nhìu bài viết hay lắm

----------


## minhkiet0907

Hay quá. Đang muốn tự học photoshop...

----------


## minhle107

mình rất thích Photoshop, thank bạn !

----------

